# Welches Notebook?



## tamilsuriyan (23. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich brauche ein neues Notebook. Ich brauch es für folgende Verwendungszwecke: Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung (gelegentlich), Programmieren, Surfen, Office, etc. Spielen tue ich nicht so oft. 
Es sollte auf jedenfall ein 15zoll Notebook sein und Gewicht sollte auch so um die 2,5kg sein. 

Wechles der unten genannten Notebooks würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Asus N56VZ-S4016H
http://www.amazon.de/N56VZ-S4016H-N...XF&s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1353577075&sr=1-10

Toshiba Satellite P855-32V
http://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-Satell...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1353577553&sr=1-1

Samsung NP550P5C-S04DE
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-NP550P...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1353577667&sr=1-2

Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 - M772KGE
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008OUVRLY/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

Welche der Hersteller ist gut? 

Betriebssystem ist egal.


----------

